# What is so special about the Noisy cricket V2 ?



## Stranger (5/2/21)

I missed out a few years on my vaping journey, I got stuck in a high nic MTL time warp. Because of that I missed out on a few trends and devices that I should have known about.

I have my Kennedy and trickster that I wanted and a Furyan and Arctic Crea to satisfy the squonking. A couple of semi mech tubes and VW mods, but I missed out on some of the iconic and popular mods from a few years ago.

One of these being the Noisy cricket 1 and V2.

So what is so special about them ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/21)

I tried the V2 for one day. Nothing special about it apart from the fact that it's the hardest hitting mod I've ever tried. It felt like my Dvarw RTA was about to take off everytime I hit the fire button  Needless to say m, it left my collection as quickly as it came.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/2/21)

In short - they hit as hard as a mech but won't make you dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (5/2/21)

It's like a more compact version of the Hexohm the v2 and is able to work in series and parallel with the switch of the battery connection by the battery door whereas the Hexohm is only series like the v1 noisy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

My NCV2 has been running since I got it.. daily... (with the Tauren RDTA on top that is). It is just the perfect dual battery, no nonsense, easy to use, power delivering monster that it is.

I do however run it in regulated mode and the voltage is set to its lowest, but that is where it is perfect for me and it hits the same as I'll set up a VW device with the same tank and coils on top.

Then comes the comfort of the device, for someone with baby hands, it is perfect in its natural form factor. You can trigger fire or thumb fire without having to change your hold too much. 

Slap a @SarelD custom leather sleeve on there and you have a daily beater, out and about mod, that will last you all day.

Battery orientation... it goes in one way, both sides to the top... so you don't have to fiddle around with that either.

Once you fall in love with it, there is instant regret if you get rid of it and you will always think of the days that you still used a NCV2....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> I missed out a few years on my vaping journey, I got stuck in a high nic MTL time warp. Because of that I missed out on a few trends and devices that I should have known about.
> 
> I have my Kennedy and trickster that I wanted and a Furyan and Arctic Crea to satisfy the squonking. A couple of semi mech tubes and VW mods, but I missed out on some of the iconic and popular mods from a few years ago.
> 
> ...



It also has a little chip in the battery door to change it from a series to parallel in 2 seconds, so if you have a dangerously low build, you can flip it to series and still fire it safety(or safer) without exploding.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

Like this ?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Like this ?



Just like that!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

How do you get your battery door off ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/21)

I have a noisy1 which I bought a few years ago. I scared the daylights out of me. I guess that if I had played around with enough coils I would have got it to a safer situation but once bitten twice shy. 

What it did do is give me great respect for the power which 18659 batteries contain. I am grateful for the experience because it put in perspective the dangers we face. Mechs are definitely not for new vapers. They are also not for more experienced vapers who either don't respect Ohms law or want to push the boundaries.

In the early days of vaping, we discussed safety often. Nowadays it is seldom mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> How do you get your battery door off ?



I slide the whole device out of the sleeve to do that... the only "cumbersome" point of it... or sometimes I just push it down in the sleeve so the door is exposed on the side..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

You have to undress your mod ?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> What it did do is give me great respect for the power which 18659 batteries contain. I am grateful for the experience because it put in perspective the dangers we face. Mechs are definitely not for new vapers. They are also not for more experienced vapers who either don't respect Ohms law or want to push the boundaries.
> 
> In the early days of vaping, we discussed safety often. Nowadays it is seldom mentioned.



I hear you and well said. I try to make a point of the safety aspect when I post and as you know I have an interest in the battery side of things

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> You have to undress your mod ?



It's like a honeymoon every time you want to change the batteries...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/2/21)

I found the v2 very much like the Invader v3, I really like the potentiometer, and with both the hit is instant.

However, I found the NC v2 to chow batteries. The Invader lasted days. The NC was one of the few mods I got rid of, most of my mods I still own.

The NC v1 I still have. But that thing is scary. A potential 8.4 volts, with zero protection? What a vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

Getting back to being serious (which I rarely am) a lot of folk sing the praises, has anyone any negatives?

By now you will have guessed that I managed to get my hands on what I think is a good example (came with leather sleeve too) and although I have not pit stopped it yet I did throw on my Wasp Nano and a .4 build. In series voltage regulated. Still no 100% sure which way my pot is turning but I think anti clockwise for low V and clockwise for high.

Giving me a great vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Getting back to being serious (which I rarely am) a lot of folk sing the praises, has anyone any negatives?
> 
> By now you will have guessed that I managed to get my hands on what I think is a good example (came with leather sleeve too) and although I have not pit stopped it yet I did throw on my Wasp Nano and a .4 build. In series voltage regulated. Still no 100% sure which way my pot is turning but I think anti clockwise for low V and clockwise for high.
> 
> Giving me a great vape



No, seems you got it down to the fine tuning already... I know there was a batch where the numbers on the dial showed the other way around from how it actually worked... clockwise is MORE POWER... 

Cons: lower builds = higher power output = battery drain... but you know all that stuff already, why am I telling you that... 

Knowing your builds, you will be just fine for a day rotating it with other setups as well. Should last you almost 2 days then.

As for batteries, I only run 25R's in the NCV2, have two sets of dedicated batteries, aptly wrapped in red for the monster...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

Freaky

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> there is instant regret if you get rid of it



loads of regret selling mine. LOADS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Getting back to being serious (which I rarely am) a lot of folk sing the praises, has anyone any negatives?
> 
> By now you will have guessed that I managed to get my hands on what I think is a good example (came with leather sleeve too) and although I have not pit stopped it yet I did throw on my Wasp Nano and a .4 build. In series voltage regulated. Still no 100% sure which way my pot is turning but I think anti clockwise for low V and clockwise for high.
> 
> Giving me a great vape



Negatives are very low on this mod, great price, hits like the hulk, does parallel and series, it even has sort of a battery level indicator so you don't go too low in battery voltage and explode, if you like mechs but they still make you a bit nervous, this is the mod for you, I guess negatives for me is that it does feel a little cheap(even though it is a budget beast) but a nice leather cover sorts that out and there is a coating over the whole mod that wears away, it's not very noticeable in the hand but you can see it in pics.

That's it I guess, I used mine for a good couple of months and then it just sat for 2 months and eventually sold it. I do regret it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Getting back to being serious (which I rarely am) a lot of folk sing the praises, has anyone any negatives?
> 
> By now you will have guessed that I managed to get my hands on what I think is a good example (came with leather sleeve too) and although I have not pit stopped it yet I did throw on my Wasp Nano and a .4 build. In series voltage regulated. Still no 100% sure which way my pot is turning but I think anti clockwise for low V and clockwise for high.
> 
> Giving me a great vape



Series mode sometimes fail ,but it's less common.
If this happens it runs on a single battery mode only. Whether you insert two batteries only one will drain.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

the one I had

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/2/21)

I read that the noisy v1 can be run in parallel. Is that true? I wish I'd known that when I had mine. They should remake them out of stainless. They were very soft and didn't stand up well to drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (7/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I read that the noisy v1 can be run in parallel. Is that true? I wish I'd known that when I had mine. They should remake them out of stainless. They were very soft and didn't stand up well to drops.


Noisy v1 can only do series, no parallel there but the v2 can do both

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (8/2/21)

the voltage cutoff in parallel mode is much lower. so if your in voltage mode and running out of battery switch to parallel.
if in reg voltage everytime you remove the battery it needs to read the resistance of the coil and applies full voltage. press the fire button quickly a couple of times or you first vape may be a bit toasty. 
virtually indestructible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## CorneV (9/2/21)

The NC II-25 is the best of both worlds. Hit it in Series or Parallel. And yes, it can hit like a Mech (zoom-ka-pow-punch) or you can make it hit like a fairy-twincle-twincle.
Sadly I am stopping rebuilding because I just dont have time for it and sticking to the Drag3/Drag Plus (whenever someone brings them onto SA soil) (I know.... girly... but work comes first) and therefor selling both my Noisy’s.
Keep on Vaping !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/21)

CorneV said:


> sticking to tje Drag3/Drag Plus (whenever someone brings them onto SA soil)



They have arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CorneV (9/2/21)

Oh how jealous am I...... who is stocking Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/21)

CorneV said:


> Oh how jealous am I...... who is stocking Uncle Rob?



Sir Vape has them @CorneV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CorneV (9/2/21)

Appreciate immensely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (10/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried the V2 for one day. Nothing special about it apart from the fact that it's the hardest hitting mod I've ever tried. It felt like my Dvarw RTA was about to take off everytime I hit the fire button  Needless to say m, it left my collection as quickly as it came.



I hear you, yesterday I did a build specifically for a Dvarw clone DL FL. Stock wire did not give a good result so I had to do a twisted, if I get some time today I will post pics in the pitstop thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (24/2/21)

Hey, I know what is special about the NCV2

You post pics of it and guys go 

WINNER, WINNER

so cool

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hey, I know what is special about the NCV2
> 
> You post pics of it and guys go
> 
> ...



I can concur... in my recent rigorous research I received related responses....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hey, I know what is special about the NCV2
> 
> You post pics of it and guys go
> 
> ...





DarthBranMuffin said:


> I can concur... in my recent rigorous research I received related responses....



Interesting theory, we must put this to the test...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Interesting theory, we must put this to the test...
> View attachment 223384


Winner winner

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Interesting theory, we must put this to the test...
> View attachment 223384


Winner winner  (oh sh.. it’s true!)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------

